

Announcing Adafruit Gemma – Miniature wearable electronic platform - jwcooper
http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2013/01/21/announcing-adafruit-gemma-miniature-wearable-electronic-platform/

======
blhack
Do you mean the lilypad?

<http://web.media.mit.edu/~leah/LilyPad/index.html>

~~~
jws
Lilypads are quite a bit larger and more capable.

This little guy is only about 1" (25mm) in diameter with an 8k processor and 3
usable pins.

On the other hand, it is programmable straight from microUSB which is very
cool and makes it more accessible. (Looks like she did a software USB
implementation, I don't think that MCU has USB support.)

~~~
simcop2387
wouldn't surprise me about a software USB. The usbtinyisp also does That. That
does mean a decent amount of space though is going to be on the bootloader (2k
or so) for USB and programming. Not horrible but still significant if its like
the usbtinyisp's implementation.

------
abekarpinski
There's a lot of potential in this, could help Quantified self people track a
bunch of stuff.

